# EX Wives & Husbands  Do You Stay In Contact?



## Lon (Sep 7, 2016)

I had a very amicable divorce with my second wife and we stay in touch via texting & email.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 7, 2016)

No way!!!


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 7, 2016)

I held my ex wife's hand in hospital as she finally succumbed to the big C. Her currant husband didn't even know she was ill! That's how she wanted it.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 7, 2016)

Nope X3 !


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2016)

Heck no!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 7, 2016)

No,  She married again and I didn't think it would be proper while she was married.


----------



## IKE (Sep 7, 2016)

My current and I have been together over 40 years and my ex has been married to her current about 22 years and lives in another state.......I haven't seen the ex since around '88' but we're still very close, we forgave each other for the reasons behind our divorcing a long time ago. We have a 45 year old son together who has given us three grandchildren.

We stay in contact via telephone every couple of months.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 7, 2016)

Oy, I don't know if he's alive or dead. But I wish I could apologize to my first husband. I was far too young and he deserved better.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2016)

No. Not an ethical human being. Missing something in his psyche.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, we are inexorably linked through our son and our grand children.  MY present wife of 36 years also gets along well with her. I won't say that we are friends, but we can sit at the same table together and share a meal whenever a family function demands.  I don't think any involved give the dynamic a second thought.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 7, 2016)

My son and I were very shocked and surprised when my ex passed away suddenly last December after what turned out to be a fatal illness.  We had kept in touch by email sporadically as he lived overseas but hadn't seen each other in nearly 20 years.  Even so, it shook me up and I still find it hard to believe, as I never thought for a second that things would play out that way. \

My other ex and I are on good terms and he's alive and well, but we also haven't seen each other in ages.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 8, 2016)

Nope ....I'd have to visit the cemetery ,but if he was alive I wouldn't give him the time of day


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 8, 2016)

With that goofy old man?  He's lost most of his marbles... Probably wouldn't even know who I was


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 12, 2016)

We do, indirectly. My sister not only keeps in touch with her ex, they live less than 2 miles apart. They have 2 kids, both now married, one childless by preference, the other with 3 young kids all under 9 yrs. Family events are held at his house because it's the biggest and best for entertaining. 

Both my sister and ex have dated, and the tacit understanding is that their dates, serious or not, are always invited to family group events. 

In fact, there are times my sister and I have not spoken to one another, but I still kept in contact with my ex-BIL. He's a great guy, very sweet. 

My DH is still friends with his ex-BIL as well. We owe our house to him; he offered us a partnership back in 1989 to buy it and we took him up on it. Ended up taking the place over on our own after he ran into money troubles. It's how we wound up with a small home that was custom-designed by us on the interior and has pretty much everything we want (including a ton of closet space, woohoo!). 

That ex (again, DH's side) worked for a while for a solar energy company. We asked him in 2014 for any tips to make sure we were getting a good deal (from a different company), so he came over on his own time, checked out the sample installation kit and price quote. He confirmed we were getting a good deal and that the company was using quality brackets for the solar panels. He lives very close to us and has helped us with plumbing and furnace problems, too.

Admittedly, our friends think it's hysterical that DH and I are on better terms with the two ex-BILs than our own sisters!


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2016)

My sister's first husband is still very much a member of our family.  Husband #2 would be shot on sight.  Husband #3 is tolerated.  

I still refer to my daughter's ex-husband as my son-in-law.  I call her current husband....well, let's just say it isn't complimentary.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 13, 2016)

We stay in contact when it comes to discussing our children. We are civil to each other.  Other than that, I have no desire to be in contact her.


----------

